# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Eating ducks

## backtobasics

Do different breeds taste different. They are being fed the same feed plus weeds and grass.

----------


## Ken

> Do different breeds taste different. They are being fed the same feed plus weeds and grass.


Crashdive and I are here to provide professional answers to questions like yours. You do know we have a Quality Control Department here, don't you?

First, you'll need to express ship (with dry ice) one dressed specimen of each breed to Crash and one dressed specimen of each breed to me. 

Upon receipt, we will commence a rigorous Quality Control analysis on each sample.

Thereafter, we will publish written reports answering the questions you have raised.

All members should know that this is a voluntary public service that we provide to Forum members AT NO CHARGE. 

The Quality Control Department. We are your friends.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...onomic+quality

----------


## pete lynch

Then they'll burp and fall asleep on the couch.

----------


## backtobasics

Free of charge! That's a great deal, for you guys anyway. Always some kind of strings attached. What is it you do for a living again? Will a written contract be involved. Like a release of liability?

----------


## Ken

> Then they'll burp and fall asleep on the couch.


If we do, we'll mention it in our report.  




> Free of charge! 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> 
> That's a great deal, for you guys anyway. 
> 
> We get tremendous satisfaction when we help others.
> 
> ...

----------


## amateur survivalist

If youvhave several breeds of duck and do not season with spices and herbs they all taste the same.... but a wild duck has a slightly more gamey taste to it. Not much though....and fyi.... duck has NO white meat. But is still all good.

----------


## Wolfhound

Rotiserie is the best way to cook a duck.  If you can't do that, roast it.  Always cut slits in the skin to let fat drain when cooking duck.  If roasting, save the fat for use with other meals.

----------


## Tootsiepop254

We are raising muscovey ducks this year. Eggs are amazing! This is the first year we'll have the meat. Since they are closer to geese than ducks, I'm eager to taste them!

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk

----------

